# Pintail Mounter!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Arkansas shot Pintail heading to Fargo this week. Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Great Work!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Hot Dam that is one Bad bird!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice mount. THat looks like the pintails you see in the spring just perfect.


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

And Rick Does it Again!.. I cant wait to see how it looks on the mantle! Thanks!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Beautiful bird!

Just wondering why the left leg is kicked back so far, doesn't look natural to me.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That Pintail is in the stretching pose...Something they only do a few times a day. I raise ducks. As you can see by the photo's, the foot is in the right place.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

And one more for you.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Rick! Looks like the wing should have been stretched back and fanned a bit more then. oke:

Certainly not the way I would have had it done, but to each there own!

:beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Thanks Rick! Looks like the wing should have been stretched back and fanned a bit more then. oke:
> 
> Certainly not the way I would have had it done, but to each there own!
> 
> :beer:


The Leg is not back as far as it could've of either, much like the wing...The bird is in the process of a full stretch. I guess I know who to consult on future bird mounts... :beer: Yea, it's not a common pose, but if you spend enough time watching ducks like I do, you will see them do it and I think it's a neat pose. But like opinions do vary.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Rick Acker said:


> I guess I know who to consult on future bird mounts...


You do a great job on your mounts and certainly don't need my help. Just thinking out loud. Sorry if it offended you.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

no offence at all my friend. I appreciate the feedback! :beer:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm an artist by trade....and i think you nailed it. mount and pose is perfect. very nice. talent you have is very rare for sure.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Kick arse mount bud, looks great!

Chris


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------

